# anybody ride



## DaveHawk (Apr 14, 2016)

I'd ride my brothers bike when i was home on leave back in 73 but never road again till 2011 after all 3 boys were out of the house. Then I baught a friends sporter after he died and 6 months later traded in for Electra Glide. Very nice couch for cross country rides. In 3.5 years I've put 47k on her.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 14, 2016)

I ride.........

On a mountain bike on my local trails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 15, 2016)

I've been a biker since I was five. I can shoot and I can ride. No motors though. My 1950 Schwinn B6. Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 15, 2016)

Very nice bike! Here's mine, 2012 Street Glide

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 15, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> Very nice bike! Here's mine, 2012 Street Glide
> 
> View attachment 101836


 Sweet ride Buddy My wife will not ride so the passenger pegs came off. Their is a reason for that LOL


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 15, 2016)

I need my wind therapy as well. Like you road when I was much younger and bought mine when my son was out of the house. I have a 2009 Electra Glide Ultra Classic and a 2015 Street Glide. Pictures to come later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 15, 2016)

My 1st bike , just a bit on the small size. This lil 1200 kicked butt but still shaked rattled and rolled

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 15, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Sweet ride Buddy My wife will not ride so the passenger pegs came off. Their is a reason for that LOL


 
I don't have a wife any more, but my girlfriend like to ride. I've added passenger floor boards since that phot was taken. I also changed the air cleaner and added Vance&Hines Monster Oval mufflers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 15, 2016)

2005 Road King Custom
Started riding at 13 ... Got my license at 16 ... All my family rides ... Last week end rode the twisted sisters in hill country ... Blue bonnets and wild flowers in full bloom ...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 15, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> I don't have a wife any more, but my girlfriend like to ride. I've added passenger floor boards since that phot was taken. I also changed the air cleaner and added Vance&Hines Monster Oval mufflers


I put a set of V&H on mine also and LED's all the way around. Truck LED's on the front. Air cleaner One other thing I painted the chrome Black on the Disc break makes a nice change to the look. The bike is Black Diamond paint just finished repainting the left bag that fell off going across 80 in Ohio and tour pack that cracked out from the heat of the shop fire.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 15, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> 2005 Road King Custom
> Started riding at 13 ... Got my license at 16 ... All my family rides ... Last week end rode the twisted sisters in hill country ... Blue bonnets and wild flowers in full bloom ... View attachment 101838


Nice.....the bike and the ride! I did the Dragon, Cherohala Skyway, and the Moonshiner 28 last October. Incredible riding!


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 15, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> I put a set of V&H on mine also and LED's all the way around. Truck LED's on the front. Air cleaner One other thing I painted the chrome Black on the Disc break makes a nice change to the look. The bike is Black Diamond paint just finished repainting the left bag that fell off going across 80 in Ohio and tour pack that cracked out from the heat of the shop fire.
> 
> View attachment 101839


I added LED fog lamps and an HID headlight to mine too. I like being able to see (and be seen).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2016)

I had a motorcycle before I had a car, I have had many. Last bike I had was a gl1800 gold wing been to main and back on that one, rode the dragon twice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 15, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> I added LED fog lamps and an HID headlight to mine too. I like being able to see (and be seen).


I hear ya. Got to see and HD's stock lights are the worst ! I layed mine down 3 months after I got it. 9 PM on a back road I've not been on doing about 35mph I can to a T , there were no lights, no signs , no reflectors ,so signs and I said OH CHIT I HAVE TO TURN ! , anyway layed it down and snapped 2 ribs in my back and the bike went over a 40' drop off. New paint , new crash bar , fairing and one new saddle bag. My reason for spending the money of Truck Lights. There the brightest out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 15, 2016)

I had an '06 Electraglide but after blowing out my back I had issues with my legs going numb so in the interest of safety I decided to sell it while I could still get decent money for it (The old 88 inch motor based bikes seemed to be dropping really fast in value)

I do have an '82 Yamaha Maxim 750 I picked up for next to nothing sitting in the garage waiting for me to get around to ordering new intake boots and carb kits so maybe I'll actually try riding again this year. That bike definitely shows why that driveline eventually evolved into some of the first crotch rockets from Yamaha. It's really quick and tons of torque when it's running right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 15, 2016)

Just sold my last bike a few months ago, Suzuki DR650 Enduro. Like a lot of you, I started riding when I was 13 on a Puch motorcycle my dad ordered from Sears & Roebuck. We also had an old Cushman scooter that my dad restored. An MC was my main wheels till I was 30, had a couple of serious crashes during this time, then marriage and family took over. Got the Suzuki when I was 50, rode it a lot at first, but so little lately I decided to sell it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 15, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I had an '06 Electraglide but after blowing out my back I had issues with my legs going numb so in the interest of safety I decided to sell it while I could still get decent money for it (The old 88 inch motor based bikes seemed to be dropping really fast in value)
> 
> I do have an '82 Yamaha Maxim 750 I picked up for next to nothing sitting in the garage waiting for me to get around to ordering new intake boots and carb kits so maybe I'll actually try riding again this year. That bike definitely shows why that driveline eventually evolved into some of the first crotch rockets from Yamaha. It's really quick and tons of torque when it's running right.


I had a Maxim back in the mid 90s. Like you said, great bike!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2016)

'75 GL1000 for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't know about boils, I'm an iron butt, 600-800 miles a day and will do 1000+ if need be.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2016)

Brink said:


> '75 GL1000 for me
> 
> View attachment 101867
> 
> View attachment 101868


I'm surprised it didn't have ape hangers on it! LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 15, 2016)

Them old 60's Mustang Stallions were fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 28, 2016)

Iron looks like a fun bike to ride.


----------



## DaveHawk (Aug 7, 2016)

Repainting 1 saddle bag and tour pack. I put a precat acrylic clear coat over the diamond mid coat and it was to hard. It caused the finish to crack out. Ordered acrylic urethane with hardner, should be a bitmore flexible. Need to have it ready gor a ride to Niagara Falls in 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

